# Tips / advice



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Today I was unsuccessful at getting a kitchen sink unblocked. 
It's an old 2 flat with 1-1/2 galvanized pipe under the sink.
Removed the trap put the rod in ( k-45af with 1/4 cable).
There is a 90 under the sink turns horizontally and runs behind the cabinet I'm assuming 10' to the plumbing wall for a
Back to back bath. I can't see anything except what's under the sink, and in the basement everything is hidden behind the wall. Second floor kitchen works fine.

Anyone have any advice I was going at it for a little over an hour,
I know my rod was in at least 15-20'. I know the block is further down the line as it takes a Minute or 2 for it to start backing up.
Just feeling a little defeated and hoping on the second go around I can get this opened up for the old lady,


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

How many feet is your cable? What happened? Dead end? Do you think you're going up a vent or not reaching the stoppage? More details please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Probably need a longer cable, I only use my supervee for tubs and showers.


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Hard to say, if I had to guess I think up the vent.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I've had a cable dangle down to the kitchen window from the roof and this was on fairly new construction. Trap arm went way back behind large cabinets. 

Once I came back with insulation where the vent didn't hook up to anything in the attic.

Poor plumbing and lack inspectors make life FUN!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I would start out with a larger cable, either 5/16" or 3/8". You gotta take an educated guess as to where the drop is. The problem is that if you went up, you probably filled the drop up with rust scale. It may be time to open a wall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethro1981 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kpwplumb said:


> Today I was unsuccessful at getting a kitchen sink unblocked.
> It's an old 2 flat with 1-1/2 galvanized pipe under the sink.
> Removed the trap put the rod in ( k-45af with 1/4 cable).
> There is a 90 under the sink turns horizontally and runs behind the cabinet I'm assuming 10' to the plumbing wall for a
> ...


 or run it from the roof vent with 1/2 in cable if thats an option


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Went back today with my k-3800 and got it taken care off. Thanks to everyone who replied. Second time i used the 3800 this month and both times worked great.


----------

